# The Brothers Grimsby- well worth a watch



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

never laughed so much watching a film.......i wont spoil the elephant part!!


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Funnily enough i was toying with watching this but wasn't sure it would be any good but will give it at go at some point


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

One of the better films I've watched recently and the enemy really has distinct dislike for "Ali G" 😅


----------



## dhali (Mar 12, 2006)

Hilarious. The cardboard cut out of the young african kid scene :lol::lol:


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Oh is it out now? Missed it at the cinema, need to grab it

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

Hereisphilly said:


> Oh is it out now? Missed it at the cinema, need to grab it
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


watched it on kodi through phoenix channel


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Sweet, yeah it's out, time to download 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Far too many funny bits, the whole tea bagging scene then the hotel scene just cracked me up 

"Can you stop shooting everything"


----------



## rory1992 (Jul 22, 2012)

Sooo funny sacha is a master of those types of films i watched it through exodus on kodi theyve eventually fixed the link as id been searching forever to get a decent quality

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Warriors2013 (Aug 10, 2013)

Watched this last night with Mrs Warriors and not laughed that much for ages! It must be "man" humour though because Mrs W just sat there with "that" look on her face. The elephant scene :lol:


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Yep seen it, loved it!!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Does it have anything in it about us having a brilliant football team who are going to win league 2 next year?


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

PugIain said:


> Does it have anything in it about us having a brilliant football team who are going to win league 2 next year?


It does actually!


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

i watched it last week - some very funny bits in it


----------

